# Canadian Sailing CS30



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I have never seen or heard of this brand before. I have also looked at a pearson 303. What are people's thoughts regarding the CS30? Benefits/drawbacks? Family boat or no?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The CS30 is a Canadian Sailcraft 30 IIRC, not a Canadian Sailing 30. Read *here* for more about it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CS is a boat builder with a strong reputation, and though like so many they are out of business now there are some very nice examples available on the used boat market.

Raymond Wall, a British designer who had worked for CamperNicholson came to Canada in the early 70s, bringing with him the very CN-like design that became the CS27. Later came the CS 33 and 36T(Traditional). These boats were built through the 80s. Ray retired and subsequent boats were designed by Tony Castro and include the CS30, 34, 36M (Merlin), 40 and IIRC a 44 or two.

Several members here are CS owners, notably Mainesail, Vasco, Mitiempo and I'm sure some or all of them will fill you in some more.

Check them out, they are worth a look. Definitely good family boats, the earlier line is not as spacious or accommodating as the Castro boats, but many feel they were more substantially built.. Many CS36Ts have done offshore passages and a friend locally has recently sailed his CS40 from the Caribbean to Vancouver BC via Panama, Galapagos, and Hawaii.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with what has been said. CS are well built boats and comfortable to cruise in as well as good sailing boats. Here's a link to the Owner's group on Yahoo. CSOA : Owners or anyone interested in CS yachts
The company is still in business building larger sailboats and some powerboats.
CS Yachts International
I have had my CS27 for 1 1/2 years and there were no surprises except what you will likely find with any older boat. These problems include blistering (my hull was barrier coated before I purchased it), leaking chainplates and the possibility of soft decks - they are balsa cored as most boats are/were.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

CS Owners Association

Very solid, well built boat. Became a victum of building too good a boat when the recession hit and had to shut it down.

There are a lot of them in the Great Lakes esp. the CDN side of the border, so you should be able to find a very good boat for a decent price.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Being as I have a jeanneau that was designed my Tony Castro, I looked at the CS owners site for demensions/looks of the 30, to see how close/far it was from looks etc to my rig, but nothing there. The review link did not have a review. Any info somewhere? 

I'm going to swag the CS is more cruiser than my Jeanneau, which was marketed to a degree as a post fastnet ior style boat, altho not a true IOR looking boat by any means.

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here you go Marty

CS 30 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Faster.

Interesting boat. It is not as sleek as mine, as I expected. Still a nice looking boat.

Marty


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

Kiltmadoc
CS30 is an excellent family boat that is robustly built and nicely finished by a well respected builder that went out of business along with dozens of others in approx 1989 / 1990. Parts are plentiful, especially from Holland Marine Products Holland Marine Products in Toronto and there is a very active and helpful internet support group (google "CSOA") Comments on quality and reputation above are right on in my opinion. There are numerous CS30s for sale at any given time on the Great Lakes. Ewan Campbell is a broker north of Toronto with long history in the boat building and sales industry. Check out his comments on the CS30 in his "Hall of Fame" at www.bayhabouryachts.on.ca. 
I bought my CS27 from him. The Raymond Wall boats (CS27, 33 and 36T) tend to have a more traditional (and some may say "seakindly") hull shape to them. The Tony Castro designed boats including the CS30, 34 and 36M have a more modern hull shape and layout. You will not be disappointed in any CS yacht that passes a survey. In my opinion, they are at least half a notch better than comparable Pearsons (but I own a CS so take my comments with that in mind.)


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I have surveyed more than twenty CS30's and believe they are among the top 2 Canadian built boats, the other being the CS36T


----------

